# Poisonous?



## goatkeeper2015 (Feb 10, 2015)

Are oak trees and their leaves poisonous to pygmy goats?


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

I've never had problems with oak trees...


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Ours always eat oak trees... Never had a problem either.


----------



## goatkeeper2015 (Feb 10, 2015)

What about pine trees?


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Never had a problem with pine trees either.. Mine have both oak trees and pine trees in their field.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Ponderosa pines are poisonous.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/pine-needles-bad-pregnant-does-154380/


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

They havent hurt our goats one bit. They eat them all the time.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

packhillboers said:


> They havent hurt our goats one bit. They eat them all the time.


Even when pregnant? That's interesting. I don't know. There are different subspecies, maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

All pine trees have some level of toxins in them. The ponderosa has they highest levels and should be avoided. We used to get unsold christmas trees and give em to our girls. Never seemed to cause an issue. But this year we didnt get any to see if our kiddings went smoother this year.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I think that the reason why they can eat the oak leaves, and acorns is because they have other food in their diet to keep it more balanced. However.. it is a problem for us when they eat too many acorns as they can get way too fat and I have to remove them off of the acorn areas for that reason. Last year there was an enormous acorn crop- yes... even with the drought here.. acorns were in huge numbers which doesnt happen every year. All but one of our first time mammas had triplets in 2014 and I wonder if the acorn crop may have contributed as I did not give them any grain that year. I think if they eat too many.. it surely could cause an imbalanced diet.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

And no, the oaks don't seem to cause any problems during pregnancy. We lost our first doe to kidding issues in 2014 but it had nothing to do with acorns but more was contributed to a complication at birth... That doe was perhaps too small and then had 3 bigger babies... I suppose it possibly could have had the heavy acorn crop contributing to having larger babies. They are like a grain and I believe will put a lot of weight on quickly but I took her off the acorns and that was one of our does that really didnt eat much of them. That loss was mostly contributed to a birth issue that I believe happened from a tear internally causing a large amount of blood loss rapidly.


----------



## Dannaye (Jan 28, 2015)

Some sources say pine is actually good for them as a natural dewormer. I think a lot of stuff that's supposedly poisonous is ok in moderation. It's all about balance. I used to freak out about ours eating said things but don't anymore cuz they've never had a problem and I've noticed they're very picky about time of year they eat things too, like they instinctually know when something's ok & when it's not. Now if they were in a pen with nothing but wilted cherry leaves for example then I'd intervene obviously! But for the most part I just let them figure it out & they're ok! :grin:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

As for oak trees they do contain tannin but it would take quite a bit to become toxic

Here some poisonous plants to be aware of round the house.

_*Falling Leaves that may find their way near your goat:*_
*Oak leaves* - Oak leaves and acorns, either dry or on tree, contain tannin, which is toxic to goats in large amounts.
*Wild Cherry* - Wilted wild cherry leaves are deadly to goats due to high cyanide content.
*Black Walnut* - The effects of Black Walnut leaves/nuts have not been studied in goats, but are considered toxic to livestock.
*Red Maple* - Wilted leaves are deadly to horses, causing red blood cell damage. Watch for poisoning signs in goats if a tree is nearby.
_*Evergreens to beware for goats: *_
*Rhododendron* - All plants of this family, including azalea and mountain laurel, are used for landscaping. A small amount can kill a goat within a few hours.
*Azalea* - See above. There is an evergreen and deciduous type. Both are equally poisonous.
*Mountain Laurel/Sheep Laurel* - See above. It is native to many areas of U.S.
*Yew* - Evergreen landscape bush with needles. Extremely poisonous in tiny amounts. Death is sudden.
*Juniper* - Another evergreen type landscape plant. Needle-like leaves and berries are poisonous to goats.
*Ponderosa Pine* - Not common in the Eastern US, except as landscaping plant. Ingestion will cause abortion in does.
Check your goat yard, or anywhere your goat may wander, for the above common plants. And if you suspect plant poisoning, call your veterinarian immediately! By knowing what plants are nearby, you will be better able to inform your veterinarian, which will give your goats a better chance of survival.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Just FYI baking soda is an antidote for the tannic acid in oak leaves and acorns - mine eat them and have not had any problems.


----------

